# How to identify the car with Logic 7 or not



## vk535i (Dec 19, 2012)

I purchased my car as second owner. Question is how to identify the car is installed with logic 7 sound or not? 
My car now has DVD/CD single player, Navigation, AM, FM radio ...


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

vk535i said:


> I purchased my car as second owner. Question is how to identify the car is installed with logic 7 sound or not?
> My car now has DVD/CD single player, Navigation, AM, FM radio ...


www.bmwvin.com


----------



## kobystein (Nov 17, 2006)

You'll have the Logic 7 option check in Tone set up and a speaker in the center of the dashboard under the mirror.


----------



## vk535i (Dec 19, 2012)

kobystein said:


> You'll have the Logic 7 option check in Tone set up and a speaker in the center of the dashboard under the mirror.


In the tone setup, it only show Bass, Trebble, balance and fader slides. There is a grill on the center of the dashboard but I don't know is there a speaker or not but base on the BMWvin.com showed my vehicle only equipped just HiFi NOT Logic 7


----------



## frankjr8 (Jan 4, 2013)

Does 
hifi have ctr speaker, I am curious also.
Frank


----------



## vk535i (Dec 19, 2012)

I check my already ... just only the grill not speaker on the center at all...


----------



## KLR4LIFE (Jul 24, 2012)

vk535i said:


> I check my already ... just only the grill not speaker on the center at all...


The best visual way to check is to see if you have rear door speakers, there should be a speaker right behind the handle of each rear door. If you do not see a speaker you do not have L7.


----------



## vk535i (Dec 19, 2012)

My rear door have no speakers ... so I think my car only equipped with Standard HiFi audio  . They sound suck anyway!!! I am looking for a guidance to add the speaker to the rear doors but have not found one yet.


----------



## RobboD (Feb 25, 2013)

vk535i said:


> I am looking for a guidance to add the speaker to the rear doors but have not found one yet.


You might want to check out videos from BSW


----------

